# Basement shop with furnace and hot water heater



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Is there any risk to damaging the furnace, hot water heater (gas), or an AC air handler in a shop? I try to keep it pretty clean and I have two air filtration units running when I’m working, but I don’t have a very robust dust collection system. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you walled-in your furnace/AC unit or put them in a closet, it would help with the dust. 
Woodshop dust is as fine as powder and tends to get into everything. 
My shop is in the garage. I envy the guys with a detached shops because I know it helps eliminate the dust in their house. 
You must be cognizant of the units including the HW heater when spraying finishes. But I don’t think finishing is too much of a concern if your not spraying.


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

Toolman50 said:


> If you walled-in your furnace/AC unit or put them in a closet, it would help with the dust.
> 
> Woodshop dust is as fine as powder and tends to get into everything.
> 
> ...




No, not spraying. Although, I did trip the HW heater a few years ago when painting book shelves with zinzer primer. I pretty much try to finish outside when I can.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of furnace and what are you calling an a/c air handler. Are you referring to the unit that has the evaporator? If so you could easily clog the coils.

George


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> What kind of furnace and what are you calling an a/c air handler. Are you referring to the unit that has the evaporator? If so you could easily clog the coils.
> 
> George




High efficiency alpine gas furnace. 

And the AC unit I’m referring to is the unit with the air filter in it and the copper components...it does have a water drip tray and a pump, so I’m assuming it also involves the evaporator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedsolo (Feb 17, 2017)

It’s a small shop, so walking off the furnace, HW tank, and AC unit would really eat into the floor space...but I did think about that. 

I’m mostly concerned with sawdust being combustible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

That is the evap coil

One thing to be aware of don't use 3M Filtrete filters the static pressure drop across a brand new one is high than the blower in a resi unit is rated for. Regular pleated filters would do the job,if you can install a 2 inch or more thickness it would last longer, some filter racks you can go up to a 4 inch thick filter, but if you have to use 1 inch change them more often if not the blower can suck them in and then all the dirt gets let go of

3M filters have sold (ruined) more compressors than anybody


----------

